# Are we going to try calling the State Boards?



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello there,

RG &amp; DV, my friends, we are closing on the date to start to receive results. Are we going to do the phone calls to the Boards. If we are going to: How are we going to split the task?

Let me know bros.

I am wishing you all the best.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

I will call Georgia


----------



## VA_ENGR (Dec 5, 2006)

Speaking of this, anyone know when I may get the results from VA?

Will it be around the 22nd of December?

As I recall, the FE results came a few days before Christmas.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 5, 2006)

What 'bout Jerzey?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)

I went to grad school in NYC and had an adjunct prof who worked for a firm in NJ. He said PE stamps there had to be the embossing type, not a rubber stamp.

Is that true?


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 5, 2006)

F'in New York'az, always worried about what the F*ck we're doin over in Jersey.

Tell him I said "Emboss THIS"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2006)

You know why New Yorkers are always so grouchy? The light at the end of their tunnel is Jersey. :true:


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 5, 2006)

UP YOURS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max Power (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone called their state board lately? Just curious...


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone called the Arkansas Board. If so, what kind of response did you get? :???:


----------



## GTScott (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright RG...time for you to call the GA Board and ask them where my scores are. Also, see if you can get the number for our proctor.


----------



## GCracker (Dec 21, 2006)

> Alright RG...time for you to call the GA Board and ask them where my scores are.  Also, see if you can get the number for our proctor.


I second that motion. B)


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

last time i called it was bad luck, I aint checking nothing this go round


----------



## GTScott (Dec 21, 2006)

> last time i called it was bad luck, I aint checking nothing this go round


Dont do anything that might bring upon bad luck!


----------



## dave in tx (Dec 21, 2006)

Just called Texas and results not in yet....


----------



## GTScott (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, RG must have called the GA board. I see that the number of registered PE's actually went down today. I guess that they were so upset that he called that they took licenses from some poor souls.

-GT

(yeah, I know they expired)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2006)

I emailed my board. Was basically brushed off. She was real nice about it though.


----------



## Max Power (Dec 22, 2006)

> I emailed my board. Was basically brushed off. She was real nice about it though.


What did she say?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

> I emailed my board. Was basically brushed off. She was real nice about it though.


Did she give you three doors to pick from ??

:rotflmao

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2006)

> > I emailed my board.  Was basically brushed off.  She was real nice about it though.
> 
> 
> Did she give you three doors to pick from ??
> ...


LOL. Good one.

_We have not received exam scores for the PE or FE as of yet. Once we receive them in our office we get them out to the applicants within 48 hours. I hope this helps you. _


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 22, 2006)

She might as have said, "Bah Humbug!" :ruh:


----------



## Hill William (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought WV did a half decent job last time. We rec'd them within the first week of anyone. They came with your reg book, and newsletter. All you had to do was stamp the letter that they sent you, send em 20 bucks and you got your ceertificate a couple of weeks later.


----------

